# 32 Boots packout?



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm currently looking for a stiff lace up boot and am thinking The 32 TM-2's. How much do these things pack out and how long do they usually last? Has anyone got any experiance with these?

Thanx


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Bump. Anyone? Beuler?


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm riding last year's TM-2's, and they've been a great boot. I had problems with a little bit of heel lift when I first broke em in, so I had my liners heat molded, and they've been money ever since. For me, they ran true-to-size. I wear a size 10 shoe, and the size 10 boot was perfect. I've got about 20 days of riding on the boots, and they are holding up very well. Stitching on one of the toes has frayed a bit, but I blame the rubber piece on my Union toe straps for that. I would definitely recommend these boots. Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## alwayslearning (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a pair of ultralights probably only put in 30 days or so and they fit the same as the day I got them. Though I did heat mold the liners. 30 days isn't really long enough to say how durable they are, but I've only noticed minor wear from resting my board on my right toe.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks boys. The reason I ask is because I fractured my foot and am looking for a good, stiff, lace up boot to ride in Fernie over newyears. I'm a size 12 shoe and bought a size 11 TM-2 yesterday thinking they'd packout a full size, they fit super tight in the shop but after wearing them around the house yesterday for 4 or 5 hours they hurt like f#cking hell.

I originally went in for a pair of Burton's because of the whole reduced footprint tech but I absolutely hate their speedzone lacing and ended up going with the 32's without doing my research on them first. I think I'll go back today and try to get an 11.5


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah. I wouldn't think you'd need to down size a whole lot with these boots. I don't know if you are involved in other athletics, or possibly a runner, but I would get this boot in the same size you would want in a performance shoe.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD (Nov 24, 2010)

Thirty Twos run small from my experience. I tried a 13, which is what I wear in casual shoes and they were too jammed. I would size up if I were you.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Update here, picked up 11.5's and still don't like the fit. I think I have an issue with Thirty Two's not fitting my feet well. I've still got issues with my feet going numb, the boots don't feel tall enough for the top of my foot, and I get heel lift in the size 12. I think I'm going to return them and try to find some salomon's


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

32 apparently re-did their liner for this year's boots, and supposedly they're not going to pack out quite as much.

For reference, I own a pair of TM2's from the 2008-2009 season, my typical shoe size is US 9-9.5, I got the boots in US 8.5 and they're about right. I also own an older pair of Lashed in 8, and those were super tight but still fine, I wore that pair without socks, though.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

All done. Bought a pair of Salomon F22's today and holy shit do these things feel amazing!!! Thanks to all that helped


----------



## Vantias (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys, I am a size 9 and I found a pair of size 9 Thirty Two women's STW BOA winter 2012/2013. Can I fit into those comfortably? Or do they pack out to fit me?


----------

